

LastPass – users can host their data in Europe - estel
https://lastpass.com/upgrade.php?ver=3.1.0&lastver=3.0.22&type=cr&upgrade=3.0.22&lang=en-GB

======
peter_tonoli
Presumably this is marketed to get around data sovereignty / Patriot Act
issues. Sadly, the fact that LastPass is a US company, trumps these protection
measures.

------
numberwhun
Sure, but ONLY for premium users. Important distinction as everyone I know who
uses this application, uses the free version.

